# Looking for a graphic arts person.



## Riven

Faery said:


> What are we changing?! I like the neutral colors here. Maybe make it optional, or a night version (so when I'm browsing from my bed my eyes aren't being blinded, yay).


I use Tapatalk on my phone (both iPhone and Android) and set it at night mode. You'll miss out only on user thanks, sigs and visitor messages on your profile. It's also unavailable for desktop. 

Just avoid the ads on the app. After a look at Google, an ad that promised to check my eligibility to migrate to Canada was a scam.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

nicoloco90 said:


> Rub-a-duck! Present me your ideas/concepts.
> 
> Sorry but I think i'm actually quite pleased with this timeless classic scheme. Just like how I know PerC @Jennywocky


But it's so GREY!! It's dark grey and light grey and white (which some would argue is also very light grey) and the background is just a brown shade of grey. 

I'm not an expert on web design, but we could just introduce some new colour options? We could add textures or patterns or gradients if people don't like looking at one colour. I don't know about changing the graphics because I don't mind the logo, it's really cute, but *COLOUR*

So off the top of my head:

- A red one because red is the best colour by far don't you dare argue with me but it'd have to be a nice shade of red not an arghghghgh are you trying to blind me shade of red so maybe red and black?
- A blue one because everyone likes blue and it's easy on the eyes at the same time
- A purple/pink one? Because seriously who doesn't love purple and pink
- An orange one because I really love orange too, maybe throw some yellow in. But it'd have to be *near this shade* of orange not *like this shade* otherwise we're back to argghhh you're blinding me again
- An inverted black background with white text sort of thing, that always looks cool. But it's kind of boring because black and white are basically the same as grey so you'd want bits of colour here and there.

oh and
- boring grey for people who refuse to embrace change or who just like grey for some reason

And then textures and patterns and gradients come into it but it'd depend on what people want I'd probably end up making it look like a preschool if you gave me control of it XD

Anyway that's just me Neing, obviously it would depend on what other people want as well so give me heaps of opinions pleeeease

(And if anyone knows someone on here who actually knows what they're talking about when it comes to web design that would be nice too :-/ But all experience is welcome at the moment XD)



Icy Heart said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not a web designer (let alone a graphic artist) but, FWIW, I wholeheartedly endorse/support the proposal.
> 
> BTW, that motto sounds utterly amazeballs! I LOVE it, bahahaha :happy: :kitteh: :laughing:


YAY that's two people who support it  I'll add your name to the list 

The motto was just lol America but thanks anyway XD



Faery said:


> What are we changing?! I like the neutral colors here. Maybe make it optional, *or a night version (so when I'm browsing from my bed my eyes aren't being blinded, yay)*.


I love this idea! I don't know how many times I've had that happen to me. :laughing:


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

Jennywocky said:


> Well, just to be clear:
> 
> 1. We're keeping this page design as the default scheme. The scheme is neutral and basic and provides a decent "safe middle ground" for people to enter the site on.
> 
> 2. I can talk to VS about maybe adding another scheme or two that people could select, which adds some colors to the current scheme in some non-glaring kind of way. (probably one a blue hue and another that people can suggest). This SHOULD be as easy as taking this scheme and just changing some color values. That would be pretty easy to do, i think, without any page redesign.
> 
> If we are interested in doing something cool, with different art and demanding an actual page redesign (as an additional scheme, not to replace the default), that could be discussed further, but that's about all I can say at this point. It's not really a matter of "getting votes" per se -- the idea sounds like it could add some more "quality of life" benefits to the site -- it's a matter of resources and difficulty, that's all.


Oops I cross-posted. 

This sounds awesome, it's also a much more sensible take on it compared to me XD I might just leave it with you guys for now because I'm just going to ruin it otherwise :-/

So excited to see the final result though


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

RubberDuckDudette said:


> @Moonious @GIA Diamonds @Icy Heart @huhh @Magic Micah @darcstar3 @nicoloco90 @Schema B @WorldzMine @Occams Chainsaw
> 
> We're starting a petition to change the PerC colour scheme, help me out here.  I'm not sure how much support we need exactly but get some friends in on this! roud:
> 
> #makepercgreatagain


I'd love this! 

I agree wer could probably go for a comfier theme, perhaps something less gradient white? 
We can maybe embrace a more tan/shade of brown to make it feel more like a cafe. Or we could do minor touchups or something completely new. Anything, really, but i agree this theme feels a bit outdated.


----------



## Jennywocky

Vertical Scope might see this thread on their own, but I have a hotline to them in the modbox, so I've discussed this issue with them as per what I've said here, and linked them to the discussion. So we'll see what they have to say.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

RubberDuckDudette said:


> But it's so GREY!! It's dark grey and light grey and white (which some would argue is also very light grey) and the background is just a brown shade of grey.
> 
> I'm not an expert on web design, but we could just introduce some new colour options? We could add textures or patterns or gradients if people don't like looking at one colour. I don't know about changing the graphics because I don't mind the logo, it's really cute, but *COLOUR*
> 
> So off the top of my head:
> 
> - A red one because red is the best colour by far don't you dare argue with me but it'd have to be a nice shade of red not an arghghghgh are you trying to blind me shade of red so maybe red and black?
> - A blue one because everyone likes blue and it's easy on the eyes at the same time
> - A purple/pink one? Because seriously who doesn't love purple and pink
> - An orange one because I really love orange too, maybe throw some yellow in. But it'd have to be *near this shade* of orange not *like this shade* otherwise we're back to argghhh you're blinding me again
> - An inverted black background with white text sort of thing, that always looks cool. But it's kind of boring because black and white are basically the same as grey so you'd want bits of colour here and there.
> 
> oh and
> - boring grey for people who refuse to embrace change or who just like grey for some reason
> 
> And then textures and patterns and gradients come into it but it'd depend on what people want I'd probably end up making it look like a preschool if you gave me control of it XD
> 
> Anyway that's just me Neing, obviously it would depend on what other people want as well so give me heaps of opinions pleeeease
> 
> (And if anyone knows someone on here who actually knows what they're talking about when it comes to web design that would be nice too :-/ But all experience is welcome at the moment XD)
> 
> 
> 
> YAY that's two people who support it  I'll add your name to the list
> 
> The motto was just lol America but thanks anyway XD
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea! I don't know how many times I've had that happen to me. :laughing:


Read through the thread, and adding color schemes sounds like a great idea. 

I'd second a dark rose madder shade of red^^.

Blue is standard, yes and we could possibly as a darker, night time theme as well. 

Just speaking for my own opinions here. thanks staff for always considering our suggestions ^^


----------



## darcstar3

a bright blue works well with black

or an overall light blue theme would be good

red and black is always cool too =P


having a choice is always nice, so i look forward to this ^.^


----------



## nicoloco90

RubberDuckDudette said:


> [...]
> 
> - A red one because red is the best colour by far don't you dare argue with me but it'd have to be a nice shade of red not an arghghghgh are you trying to blind me shade of red so maybe red and black?
> 
> [...]


Wow ok, if anything I actually was thinking of red. Well crap, I should've mentioned it. Alright, I trust you with this.


----------



## Schema B

RubberDuckDudette said:


> @Moonious @GIA Diamonds @Icy Heart @huhh @Magic Micah @darcstar3 @nicoloco90 @Schema B @WorldzMine @Occams Chainsaw
> 
> We're starting a petition to change the PerC colour scheme, help me out here.  I'm not sure how much support we need exactly but get some friends in on this! roud:
> 
> #makepercgreatagain


Haha! I have only a very little background here, but I will say I'm as weary of the white and neutral shades as the next person. Feels like a doctor's office in here!


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

Moonious said:


> Read through the thread, and adding color schemes sounds like a great idea.
> 
> I'd second a dark rose madder shade of red^^.
> 
> Blue is standard, yes and we could possibly as a darker, night time theme as well.
> 
> Just speaking for my own opinions here. thanks staff for always considering our suggestions ^^


Yeees I second this it was so nice of Jennywocky to reply to us so quickly and get onto it ^_^

Also I like what you said about making it feel more like a cafe because it is technically a cafe but I wouldn't know how to make that a reality it's just a cool idea.



darcstar3 said:


> a bright blue works well with black
> 
> or an overall light blue theme would be good
> 
> red and black is always cool too =P
> 
> 
> having a choice is always nice, so i look forward to this ^.^


You know what would be really cool? If we could pick the two colours we wanted and then we could mix and match. So we could pick black as the first colour and then have blue or red as the second option. And then you'd end up with a black background and blue or red forum headings! 

Or something like that. I might be going overboard. :-/



nicoloco90 said:


> Wow ok, if anything I actually was thinking of red. Well crap, I should've mentioned it. Alright, I trust you with this.


LOL don't trust me with this.

Red is cool though, you should have mentioned it first.  Have you got any other ideas?



Schema B said:


> Haha! I have only a very little background here, but I will say I'm as weary of the white and neutral shades as the next person. Feels like a doctor's office in here!


:laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

How do I not say aww to this :kitteh:


----------



## Max

There's nothing wrong with this theme, but like someone above mentioned, I would like the option of this theme to be inverted for night time scrolling. It would be so much easier on my eyes. Or some sort of built in option for the screen to change color aligned with your time zone for night time reading, like f.lux. That would be very practical, imo.


----------



## WorldzMine

RubberDuckDudette said:


> @Moonious @GIA Diamonds @Icy Heart @huhh @Magic Micah @darcstar3 @nicoloco90 @Schema B @WorldzMine @Occams Chainsaw
> 
> We're starting a petition to change the PerC colour scheme, help me out here.  I'm not sure how much support we need exactly but get some friends in on this! roud:
> 
> #makepercgreatagain


Yeah, I don't mind how the forum looks, but also wouldn't mind if they changed it a bit as long as they don't go overboard w/ overly bright colors or something. 

I'd rather they fix whatever causes the forum to lag when you check your notices. And really, really lag when you try to send a PM to someone. I'm sure that annoys *everyone* on the forum at least somewhat. But it's probably not an easy fix or it would have been corrected long ago?


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

@Jennywocky Did VS ever end up replying?


----------



## Jennywocky

RubberDuckDudette said:


> @*Jennywocky* Did VS ever end up replying?


Yes, there had apparently been some discussion on the back end about upgrading the site to a more modern look. Skins can't be decided until after that decision is clarified, and they were going to follow up on that.

1. If they decide they're doing that, then we can't work on new skins until that is done.

2. If that isn't done, then they can discuss new skins with their creative team to see if that is something they can do for us.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Guessing you never found one? lol


----------



## Siku

I saw a few offers and with how old this thread is, I'm guessing it just fell through. Bummer. I personally love the idea of theme options and having a dark one especially for the night owls that dwell on here _(like myself)_.

That being said, I am a graphic artist and ex-webmaster and I'd love to help out if the need or enthusiasm were to arise again. However, I'd like to note that I am new and in-experienced with this BB script. vBSEO.

EDIT : I have now found the buried theme menu in the settings. However, the dark theme is in much need of tweaking and is kind of an eye-sore in my opinion. :x lol


----------



## Cherry

Guys this is an old thread. Please stop bumping it.


----------



## Maybe

We don't have a way to edit the themes anymore so I'm going to close the thread. If you have any ideas put them in Support


----------

